# John Lewis Penguin parody



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

This is hilarious! laughed so much so thought I'd put it up for those of you who haven't seen it and aren't on facebook. 





 :lol: :lol: enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Won't play on my iPad


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Won't play on my iPad


:-( sad times. find a computer?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Try this link YELLOW 
Direct link from YouTube, working in my iPhone mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1wheelonly said:


> Try this link YELLOW
> Direct link from YouTube, working in my iPhone mate


Cheers worth the wait :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just watched it again :lol: :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just watched it again :lol: :lol:


Showed it to some people in work and they loved it!


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Brilliant ☺


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Not as funny as the Geordie Penguin parody


----------

